# The Nano Project....



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

I thought you might want to know about this. It's a teaser and first of a series...

http://www.youtube.com/berettacommunity#p/c/12/R9imiY6KbwY


----------



## Ra (Jun 28, 2011)

Atticaz said:


> I thought you might want to know about this. It's a teaser and first of a series...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/berettacommun...12/R9imiY6KbwY


Broken link, try this one:

The Nano Project - Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Fix it. That was odd. Thanks


----------



## BigDog1135 (Feb 7, 2011)

Now I feel cheated 


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, you won't have to worry about the reliability of the Beretta Nano.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

denner said:


> Yep, you won't have to worry about the reliability of the Beretta Nano.


Got my issue of G&A with the Nano on it next to me at my desk. Can't wait. The Magazine cover it actual size too. I too a pic of it with my wife's Bobcat.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

It does look promising and I look forward to trying one out.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks pretty sweet, wouldn't have known about it without this thread, wouldn't have cared without that video. Now to get my hands on one and see what my hands think.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Love the Berettas. I read one article on the gun already, but would love to get my hands on one.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> Love the Berettas. I read one article on the gun already, but would love to get my hands on one.


You saw the first video too, right?

Official overview of the Beretta Nano - YouTube


----------



## tex70 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sweet looking little 9. Bettin' Pearse will have a pinkie extension for it soon.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

New pics:


----------



## oldslowchevy (Oct 31, 2011)

i was looking at a px4 storm today in .40 cal that i really liked.... now i'm thinking..... which my wife just informed me is never a good thing.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I prefer a good DA/SA and more firepower as in the storms as opposed to a striker fired 7 shot pistol. However, the size would be an absolute pleasure to conceal especially wearing summer clothing. If I gave it a try I may have a change of mind. Some feel a DA/SA pistol is outdated and much more difficult to shoot effectively, but I beg to differ. I believe too much is made of the consistent trigger pull especially if you become proficient with a quality DA/SA pistol. The Storms have a relatively short crisp first DA pull that with practice can rival any striker fired pistol, and likewise gives you piece of mind carrying concealed and reholstering, at least for me. This is gonna be a good one for the striker fired folks.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm a SA/DA man only, as well. I Loooove my Storm. However, for conceal carry, if I'm gonna buy a small striker-fire pistol, it's gotta be Beretta.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Atticaz said:


> I'm a SA/DA man only, as well. I Loooove my Storm. However, for conceal carry, if I'm gonna buy a small striker-fire pistol, it's gotta be Beretta.


Ditto that.


----------



## spinelessplague (Jun 6, 2011)

Our Beretta Rep brought one of these by the store the other day and I must say I am quite impressed. The firearm is sleek in design and has some pretty neat features to it. Built on the frame of a .40 so handling the 9mm round should not be an issue for this little guy. Dont be surprised when you get your hands on it as it is a little heavier than one may expect. The "pin hole" design to un-cock the firearm is a nice added touch and just a half in rack of the slide resets the pin to make the round live again. field stripping the firearm was amazingly simple and reassembly was just as easy. all in all I cant wait to add one of these to my collection.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

More comparison pics, via Berettaforum.net. Enjoy:


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Deleted duplicate post


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

New nano video. Beretta Nano Features (no narrative) - YouTube


----------

